

Microsoft Word 1983-2009 Rest-in-peace - timwiseman
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/08/microsoft-word-1983---2009-rest-in-peace.ars

======
timwiseman
I believe this article is given to a bit of sensationalism, but with that
said, he makes some excellent points.

Word will probably be around for a very long time still. It is still the best
(or one of the best at least) choices for many types of projects. For
instance, it has some very good formatting options that are hard to match, and
it is generally an excellent choice for projects that have only a small number
of editors and that do reach an absolutely final version which must ben
distributed and archived for long periods, especially when it needs to be
distributed outside of one organization.

But with that said, it has certainly fallen from its former prominence. I
personally use it only occassionally and most of that is for when I am working
on something to be sent to someone outside of my own organization.

------
chrisbolt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=738766>

